# Remove white space in IE (table)



## Lankywood (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for checking this out in advance!

I've got a problem where the order page of my site I'm developing uses a table to display a bunch of images making one large image (the site). I've got a form for the buttons to add cart items to paypal and I believe that's what's throwing the whole thing off. The page is fine in Firefox, Chrome, and Safari but messes up in IE.

First the page: http://www.jokersandpegs.com/order.htm

The problem is at the bottom of the page where the images don't line up. I've fixed a few of them by adding valign tags to the [TD] tags. It helped but didn't fix every white spot. I've made the padding and margins to 0px and have also searched for any 
's or extra spaces in the code. I believe it's a image that's too large or small for the cell but not sure.

Please help if you have any idea's. 
Thanks,
Adam


----------



## jdean (Jan 20, 2002)

This sounds somewhat similar (although not identical) to a problem I helped solve yesterday. Perhaps the same approach might help.

http://forums.techguy.org/web-design-development/761402-solved-ie7-causing-spacing-issue.html


----------



## Lankywood (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks so much for the response. Unfortunately, it didn't work. IE didn't change at all and when I went to test it in Firefox the strict doctype made the page way, way off... 

Any other suggestions by chance? I feel like I've tried everything...

Thanks for the help!

I really appreciate it,
Adam


----------



## jdean (Jan 20, 2002)

I took a look at your page. Perhaps I'm missing something here but this page design (trying to line up lots of different-size images using a table) seems unnecessarily complicated. Isn't there an easier way to do this, like creating a single image with a map?


----------



## Lankywood (Oct 23, 2008)

I reason I went with that way was a couple of reasons (which I may be wrong about!): 

Fireworks which I use creates the table with images automatically from slices and is usually compliant with all browsers.
It allows for rollovers of the images (not sure if image maps do or not).
Each buy online button is a html form that the code is given to me from paypal. 

If you think it's possible and feasible to do then maybe I'll try it out. I feel like I'm so close to getting it all aligned that it's annoying to redo it all but if it works then I'll have to go with it. I'll do my research now about image maps, which I don't use much. 

Thanks for the pointers and if you or anyone else things they have an idea to fix the current page or get a working compatible page then feel free to let me know.

Thanks so much for the help!
Adam


----------



## jdean (Jan 20, 2002)

I don't have enough experience with this kind of design layout, perhaps someone else will jump in. If not, you might want to post a new message that asks for design help rather than asking for help in fixing a problem. Good luck!


----------

